
Nuget Versioning Hell - iamkarlson
http://isolineltd.com/blog/2017/03/23/NuGet-Versioning-Hell
======
iamkarlson
I do not think that this approach leads to success. You will get a lot of
problems of compatibility. Instead of that solution it is better to keep all
packages up-to-date.

